

Paleontologists Brought to Tears by Creation Museum - dylangs1030
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5jiVuN2BMp6tmuGBGOedALIY4_FaA

======
noonespecial
Can't get enough? For even more fun visit <http://www.holylandexperience.com>.

I know, it doesn't seem that bad at first. But. Imagine finding yourself here
as a 10 year old and realizing suddenly that Disney World is less than 15
miles away and you're here. _dayum_.

------
granata
"I feel very sorry for teachers when the children who come here start guessing
if what they're being taught is wrong."

Without defending the museum, this comment struck me as odd. Especially coming
from a scientist. There is no harm in having questions.

~~~
subsection1h
Isn't there a difference between questioning X and believing that X is false?

------
leeoniya
here's clip featuring it in Bill Maher's movie, Religulous -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2O3kvvTxPk>

fascinating stuff

------
blazerboy65
I might just not understand this site's mission or goal or whatever, but this
just doesn't seem hacking-related to me.

~~~
taylodl
This article is also 4 years old. Move along, nothing new to see here.

~~~
blazerboy65
Valid point.

